# 1950s Bus



## Bluestem Lady (Jan 6, 2008)

I am finishing up a dance hall building that was in my hometown in the 1950s. I want to place a '50s style tour bus beside it. The only thing I can find is a Volkswagen bus and that just won't work. I'm looking for a Greyhound style bus to repaint. Any ideas, on the cheap side?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That kind of depends on what scale you need. I have seen a number in scales up to 1/24. However I have never seen one in 1/20 scale. Check craft and hobby stores and also on Ebay.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Perhaps a search for something like - *greyhound bus scale model "1:24"*


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Imagine a 1/20 scale Greyhound Scenicruiser - now that would be a beast!
Reference:


> "Probably one of the most iconic forms of public transportation during the Fifties and Sixties was the Greyhound Scenicruiser. Produced in a joint effort between the Greyhound Bus Company and General Motors, the Scenicruiser was designated at GM as a model PD-4501 when it made its debut in 1954. The unit was a PD series (for parlor diesel), 45 for the seating capacity and 01 because it was the first 45-passenger bus of its kind. Greyhound trademarked the name Scenicruiser before the bus was introduced to the public. General Motors was not the only manufacturer to produce the deck-and-a-half bus design; other bus makers such as C.D. Beck, Flxible, ACF-Brill and Kerrville Bus Company all produced deck-and-a-half buses with limited success. In fact, ACF-Brill and GM's truck division were both developing 35-foot prototypes at about the same time in the late Forties. However, none of these other manufacturers sold anywhere near the 1,001 units General Motors sold exclusively to Greyhound. The Scenicruiser was almost 11 feet tall and 40 feet long."


https://www.hemmings.com/magazine/hmn/2010/01/Greyhound-Scenicruiser/2599911.html


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Ya know, one that big you probably could do radio control with an actual diesel motor ...


----------



## Bluestem Lady (Jan 6, 2008)

I have done several searches with numerous words and the closest I can come for that era, is in 1:43. I'm not sure what it would cost to have someone do a 3D model, but that may be my next step. It is disappointing when you visualize something, but just cannot bring it to life.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Bluestem Lady said:


> It is disappointing when you visualize something, but just cannot bring it to life.


 It is; I do understand that concept. Wish I had an idea to offer. 

Well, here's an idea, there appears to be a Greyhound Bus Museum in Hibbing, Minnesota. They don't seem to have a functional website, but perhaps they might know someone who knows something?
https://ironrange.org/attractions/greyhoundbusmuseum/
1201 Greyhound Blvd.
HIbbing, MN 55746
218.263.5814




> Greyhound Bus Museum
> Entering the exhibit space, visitors pass through a tunnel that comes alive with auto sounds of 1914 and continues on with a Hupmobile that could not be sold and the men and machines that created Greyhound Bus Lines. Using pictorial displays, hundreds of artifacts and memorabilia, audio visual presentations plus a movie of the “Greyhound Story – From Hibbing to Everywhere,” the museum traces the history of the bus industry.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

BUT we still don't know what scale model that you need.
I found a couple of 'tinplate' Greyhound Scenicruisers that by chance happened to be 1/32 scale suitable for my railway.
Not exactly on the 'cheap' side, but so much less than a maker of lovely looking resin Scenicruisers from South America.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You might consider the two British busses in diecast or plastic; they are in 1:24 scale. Using a hacksaw or modifying your requirements might be the way to go.

You could also search some of the automotive scale model collector forums or magazines. Again, they appear to be mostly British in focus.


----------



## Bluestem Lady (Jan 6, 2008)

That is a great idea. I'll let you know if I get any leads. Thank you. 







on30gn15 said:


> It is; I do understand that concept. Wish I had an idea to offer.
> 
> Well, here's an idea, there appears to be a Greyhound Bus Museum in Hibbing, Minnesota. They don't seem to have a functional website, but perhaps they might know someone who knows something?
> https://ironrange.org/attractions/greyhoundbusmuseum/
> ...


----------



## Bluestem Lady (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry, I'm looking for 1/24 for the bus




David Leech said:


> BUT we still don't know what scale model that you need.
> I found a couple of 'tinplate' Greyhound Scenicruisers that by chance happened to be 1/32 scale suitable for my railway.
> Not exactly on the 'cheap' side, but so much less than a maker of lovely looking resin Scenicruisers from South America.
> Regards,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, those are pricey, and the shipping!
Which tin ones are 1/32 scale? Lots of them.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Jerry,
The ones that I have are by KTS of Japan made, I assume, when the Scenicruiser was new.
They are about ½" short (14 ½" instead of 15") and a little tall, but they look the part and a lot less work than trying to make one, which I was trying to do.
Watch out though, KTS made several different sizes of scenicruiser.
These are not in the best of shape and I found them at a good price, but you will see them on eBay for anything from $100 - $500!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David, I'll go look!


----------



## Bluestem Lady (Jan 6, 2008)

I found a tinplate on ebay. I think it will be about 14 inches long. A little short, but better than anything I've found before. I will repaint the entire bus to match an Ernest Tubb bus from that era. I will post the dance hall and bus when I finish. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## marwen (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks but keep it up.


----------



## marwen (Jun 11, 2020)

There were 15 bus-related search and rescue operations by the state between 2009 and 2017, according to Feige’s department.I actually a bit confuse about to write it.


----------

